# New hoyt bows



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Anyone just recently buy a newer model hoyt compound bow? I am going to look at a bunch of hoyts and would like to hear any feedback. I am going to look at the new CRX bow.


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

i have the carbon element and love it one of the smoothest shooting bows i have ever owned (19) in all. crx is a great shooter too and this fall i will be getting one of them from a friend to keep as a backup. you wont go wrong with the crx good shooting bow


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

i'd love to get the carbon element, i just can't bring myself to cough up $1300 for a new one


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

I shoot a hoyt crx 32 and I love it. Very smooth and very very quiet. My buddy bought a carbon element and it is awesome as well. 

I'm embarassed to admit it, but I guess everyone is human and makes mistakes. I was at a 3d shoot and got so focused in yardage and the shot that I actually shot my crx 32 without nocking an arrow. Just completely dry fired it lol. It made a sickening sound but appeared to be okay. I checked it out, finished the round, then took it to the shop I bought it from to get it checked out. He said everything was fine. When I told him I was at a 3d shoot he guessed what I did before I even told him. " Shot without an arrow didn't ya!. Happens all the time at 3d shoots... I've seen some great archers grenade their bows" He then said " It's a good thing you shoot hoyt!" I'd say that is proof in the pudding that Hoyt makes a durable bow. 

Okay now everyone can take their shots for that almost very expensive mistake. lol


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Narf Koscelmik said:


> I shoot a hoyt crx 32 and I love it. Very smooth and very very quiet. My buddy bought a carbon element and it is awesome as well.
> 
> I'm embarassed to admit it, but I guess everyone is human and makes mistakes. I was at a 3d shoot and got so focused in yardage and the shot that I actually shot my crx 32 without nocking an arrow. Just completely dry fired it lol. It made a sickening sound but appeared to be okay. I checked it out, finished the round, then took it to the shop I bought it from to get it checked out. He said everything was fine. When I told him I was at a 3d shoot he guessed what I did before I even told him. " Shot without an arrow didn't ya!. Happens all the time at 3d shoots... I've seen some great archers grenade their bows" He then said " It's a good thing you shoot hoyt!" I'd say that is proof in the pudding that Hoyt makes a durable bow.
> 
> Okay now everyone can take their shots for that almost very expensive mistake. lol



I went ahead and bought the new CRX 35 and love it as well! I never owned a bow before so it is hard to compare it to another bow but dam it is smooth as can be!


----------

